# Will clear coat epoxy adhere to bare aluminum? (router plate issue)



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm making a router table, and I went through 3 different routers during the time I was working on the table.

And so of course, I drilled out the holes for the first two routers, which means with the new router the plate will pretty much be like swiss cheese. :blush:

So I plan on filling in the first two sets of holes with JB Weld, and then refinishing it.

I have some Transtint dye that I like, as well as clear coat epoxy.

But can I expect a decent finish with the clear coat epoxy?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldn't clear coat an aluminum plate that is a work surface.


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I wouldn't clear coat an aluminum plate that is a work surface.


It's a blue Rockler anodized aluminum plate, and the extra 7 holes look like hell. So maybe the question would be "what's a good way to color 7 plugged holes?".
Btw, I did fill them with JB Weld last night.


I would have just bought a new plate, but of course Rockler discontinued this plate size since I bought it. (9x13)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Grain Man said:


> It's a blue Rockler anodized aluminum plate, and the extra 7 holes look like hell. So maybe the question would be "what's a good way to color 7 plugged holes?".
> Btw, I did fill them with JB Weld last night.
> 
> 
> I would have just bought a new plate, but of course Rockler discontinued this plate size since I bought it. (9x13)



Does it really matter what it looks like? If it's so objectionable make one from Plexiglas.


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Does it really matter what it looks like? If it's so objectionable make one from Plexiglas.


It matters some to me, yeah.

Plexiglas is out though. I've got a Milwaukee 5625 router, and it's fairly heavy. I imagine over time that it would bend 1/4" plexiglas.
And I really don't feel like cleaning out the entire area to a thicker depth so I can use thicker plexiglass.

I spent several hours yesterday trying to find a 9x13 plate from someone else, and it looks like Rockler was the only one that ever did that.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?client=qsb-win&rlz=1R3GGLL_enUS321US321&hl=en&q=9+X13+routerplate


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If looks is all that important then just buy a new plate.

George


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> http://www.google.com/search?client=qsb-win&rlz=1R3GGLL_enUS321US321&hl=en&q=9+X13+routerplate


trust me when I tell you, every single one of those 9x13 links will take you to a page for a rockler router plate.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> If looks is all that important then just buy a new plate.
> 
> George


I wish I could, George. But they're discontinued.

And after the trouble I went through getting this top ready for the 9x13 plate, I ain't doing it again. :blink:


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

Barring the discovery of one that someone had buried in the proverbial mayonnaise jar, i'm stuck with this one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Grain Man said:


> Barring the discovery of one that someone had buried in the proverbial mayonnaise jar, i'm stuck with this one.



Too bad they didn't have a matching blue JB Weld.:laughing:


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Too bad they didn't have a matching blue JB Weld.:laughing:



Oh man, I would pay a big premium for that, lol!


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know if you can spray or not but if you can a 2k isolante urethane will adhere to aluminum. I would etch with a mild phosphoric acid etch first then the isolante and topcoat with an automotive 2k urethane. You can get the automotive paint in any color you can imagine. (They also make a blue hardener for bondo which would have worked well but you say you already used JB weld...)


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

Rick Mosher said:


> I don't know if you can spray or not but if you can a 2k isolante urethane will adhere to aluminum. I would etch with a mild phosphoric acid etch first then the isolante and topcoat with an automotive 2k urethane. You can get the automotive paint in any color you can imagine. (They also make a blue hardener for bondo which would have worked well but you say you already used JB weld...)


I can't spray, not to mention I would hate to have to purchase more surface treatment when I already have the epoxy clear coat.

But i'm wondering if I might be able to find a nail polish that's decently close to it. I won't mind if it's off a little bit. Anything will be better than these dark gray plugs from the JB Weld.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Grain Man said:


> But i'm wondering if I might be able to find a nail polish that's decently close to it. I won't mind if it's off a little bit. Anything will be better than these dark gray plugs from the JB Weld.



Maybe you can get a good match with checking out the small Testors bottles of paint. You can find them at art supply and hobby stores. Here is a chart. Mix them if necessary.


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Maybe you can get a good match with checking out the small Testors bottles of paint. You can find them at art supply and hobby stores. Here is a chart. Mix them if necessary.


That's not a bad idea at all. I'll have to stop by the local hobby store as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Grain Man said:


> I wish I could, George. But they're discontinued.
> 
> And after the trouble I went through getting this top ready for the 9x13 plate, I ain't doing it again. :blink:


I would then go to a local machine shop and see what they can do for me. 

George


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I would then go to a local machine shop and see what they can do for me.
> 
> George


I sanded the JB Weld down last night, and it doesn't look as nearly bad as I thought it was going to.

If I get a decent match in color from hobby store enamel, it won't look bad at all.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

OK, most (if not all) of the 9x13 plates found by Goo are referencing your thread (this one) or the discontinued model from Rockler.

I have two suggestions:
First, call Rockler at their toll free number and ask if someone could find an old one in the warehouse. (Ya never know)

Second, try customer service at Woodpeckers (www.Woodpeck.com). They are a genuinely helpful group. If they don't have one, use the magic words, "Could you make one for me?" Offer to accept either aluminum or phenolic.

I think that you'll have better luck at Woodpeckers but try Rockler first. They may have one or two that were damaged.


----------



## Grain Man (Jun 26, 2010)

rrich, I appreciate the post but I did call up Rockler already, and being a former machinist I can tell you that getting a one-off would cost a lot more money than the project justifies. You just can't get around setup time, and it's expensive.

But I think the enamel paint over the JB Weld fills, will work well enough here.


----------

